# I lost my smile....



## Rabbit Hutch (Mar 14, 2007)

This weekend I had to have Smiley put to sleep. I'm still struggling with this one as it hit me really hard.

He was with Dr Upjohn for a week and a half. I took him in asI knew something just wasn't right...nothing obvious but I justknew. After alot of treatment we were hoping the fuzz on thex-ray would go away but sadly it didn't...obviously there was some sortof mass in his chest. 

I held him before he was given his shot....he sat quietly and purred,gently grinding his teeth as he always would when I held him.He went back to get his shot and came back to me to hold him for hisfinal moments....it was a quiet quick passing. His purringslowly stopped and his eyes were closed. When I looked downto see his face, true to his name, *there was his big toothysmile*....those horrible teeth poking out, creating a smile. * Asmile I loved and will never forget*. 

Although he wasn't even a year old and I only knew him a short time, Iwill never, ever foget you. I miss you more than you willever know. 

*From our website write up:*
This is one big boy with a *BIG toothy grin*....literally. 

Smiley first came to us a few months ago from a local shelter. Theyknew to call us as they had a rabbit that had tooth problems. As it sohappens, SARS has 8 bunnies that regularly need their teeth clipped soit was all familiar to us and we knew what his needs would be. 

Jan, one of our volunteers kindly offered to pick up the rabbit fromthe local shelter and meet us at the vets office where he'd have histeeth clipped. When I first met this new bunny with the bad teeth Ithought, "boy does he have to grow into those ears".....he was a NZwhite, obviously not fully grown since he looked like his ears weregong to tip him over. Then I saw his BIG TOOTHY GRIN....and instantlyhe was named Smiley. 

The way his bottom teeth stuck out caused his lip to droop so it appeared that he was smiling. 

After having been with us now for a few months and being about 3kgheavier, we'd say the name is absolutely perfect for him, bad teeth ornot. Smiley is SUCH a character. He binkies every time you come intothe room and runs up to be pet. He likes a good cuddle and will sitforever if he's being stroked. Everyone falls in love with him andsays, "if only....I could adopt him". He is such a lovely spirit andalways so happy. 

As of today Smiley is till looking for his forever home but because heis so special - he will only be adopted to someone equally as special.


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 14, 2007)

Oh my. He was beautiful and he looks like hadsuch a gentle soul. I can't explain it....but I feel so sorry for you.This one has got to hurt really bad.

You will be in my thoughts and prayers. At least he knew he was loved.

Peg


----------



## Michaela (Mar 14, 2007)

So sorry...:sad:

Binky free at the Bridge Smiley:rainbow:


----------



## missyscove (Mar 14, 2007)

I'm so sorry. 

Binky free Smiley. ink iris:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Mar 14, 2007)

I'm so sorry.

Can I just ask (and you don't have to answer now) why you put himdown? Did you feel that he was in such pain that it was thebest choice? I had a bun that had heart failure and was medsuntil the end so that's why I'm curious.

Binky free Smiley. :rainbow:


----------



## Haley (Mar 14, 2007)

Oh what a beautiful boy he was. Rest in Peace little one.


----------



## Rabbit Hutch (Mar 14, 2007)

The vet said it was best as he was getting worse, not better.

It wasn't heart failure, rather a mass in his chest, most likely canceror a tumor(s) of sorts. I currently have a bun in heartfailure and have had otehrs with it in the past that are managed wellwith meds. 

Sadly he was not treatable.


----------



## Spring (Mar 14, 2007)

:saddened

What a special little boy. So much personality in such a handsome rabbit.

I'm so sorry for your loss. :cry4:

:hug1


----------



## naturestee (Mar 15, 2007)

Oh lord he looks so much like Oberon, except forthe teeth. I can definately believe how special and charminghe was. I'm so sorry you lost him.

Binky free, Smiley. :rainbow:


----------

